# New Megafactories starting Wednesday 3rd March 9pm



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

As per the thread title, just a heads up for the above program on National Geographic, starting tomorrow @ 9pm.

I don't think you'll be disappointed, tomorrow's episode is Lamborghini according to the Sky planner:thumb:

http://natgeotv.com/uk/megafactories/about


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

:argie:

Lambo factory - woo hoo


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

last series was awesome 

this one looks just as good 

i spy trains in the lambo factory


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Sky +'d this last week - looks really good!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

cheers, just set it to record.


----------

